# DonaldG - Angels Eight and climbing



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations to *DonaldG* on 8,000 posts

Well Done!

JC

.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratulations Donald .. great achievement


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

8,000 posts Woot! WOOT! congrats DonaldG


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations Donald.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the acheivement!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Donald* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: Thanks Guys...

I would like to thank my Mum & Dad, Androo and Charlotte. Without them, ..... :grin:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

congratulations well done :grin:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

DonaldG said:


> :wave: Thanks Guys...
> 
> I would like to thank my Mum & Dad, Androo and Charlotte. Without them, ..... :grin:


 No Oscar for you then...:grin:

Congrats and well done!!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*congratulations* :wave:


----------



## Cathy95820 (Dec 13, 2007)

Way to go Donald! 

The phrase "no comment" is *not* in your vocabulary! :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks all :wave:

No comment Cathy! :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done Donald :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Cheers WB :wave


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats Donald and good work Charlotte says woof woof :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Charlotte - Thanks for the woof! :smile:

And to you too, Sandy :wave:


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Congrats Donald!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done!!!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks folks & a Merry Christmas...:wave:


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratulations, Donald!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks DM --- Merry Christmas :wave:


----------



## Cathy95820 (Dec 13, 2007)

Way to go Donald you really have a way with words!


----------



## Cathy95820 (Dec 13, 2007)

Cathy95820 said:


> Way to go Donald you really have a way with words!


Real good, now I am losing my dang mind. I opened the thread straight to page 2 and thought to myself "self, I could have sworn this announcement has been here for a bit but I guess not, so I will add my congratulations".

So I guess I am congratulating you ahead of time for your next milestone. 
Leave it to me to goof stuff up :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

:grin: :grin:

Thank you sweet Cathy, but I can assure you, you will not have the sole rights to goofing stuff up - I will assist you without even realising! :grin:


----------

